# 1992 stereo



## DuniCraig (Dec 26, 2005)

I obvioulsly have a 1992 nissian maxima and i am installing a new sound system. How do you remove the headunit so i can put the new one in?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

DuniCraig said:


> I obvioulsly have a 1992 nissian maxima and i am installing a new sound system. How do you remove the headunit so i can put the new one in?


by taking off the surround and unscrwing the bolts from the bracket
http://www.geocities.com/bracecraig/maxima/stereo.html


----------



## DuniCraig (Dec 26, 2005)

internetautomart said:


> by taking off the surround and unscrwing the bolts from the bracket
> http://www.geocities.com/bracecraig/maxima/stereo.html


Thank you very much


----------



## hoosierfan227 (Nov 22, 2005)

*Swapping Units*

I have a SONY CD unit that I recently had installed in a 1993 Maxima. Did not change the speakers. I also have a 1992 Maxima which has the original BOSE unit. I was thinking of swapping them since my daughter wants the CD player in her car and my Maxima will now mainly sit at the airport.

Any issues with doing this?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Bose and non Bose Maximas had differant wiring setups. The Bose setup incorporated a switching relay and had the amplifiers at the speakers. You'd be best off contacting Crutchfield (http://www.crutchfield.com ) and asking them for replacement options for your daughter's Max.


----------

